
Show HN: Track That Artist – Emails for New Spotify Releases - bighitbiker3
https://trackthatartist.com
======
bighitbiker3
I was never really that happy with the Release Radar playlist and decided to
just make something while I was hanging out with the family over Christmas.
Lots of new releases today which was pretty cool to see! Maybe you'll find it
useful

